# Gender of Cobalts



## blauw (Dec 27, 2012)

So I've had these Cobalts for around 3 years and lately I've been trying to figure out what sex these are, anyone have some opinions. One of the frogs is much smaller in size and has somewhat of a different back arch and smaller toe pads.


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd probably say that last picture is a Male based on the toe pads, but the others aren't clear enough to view and make a decision.


----------



## blauw (Dec 27, 2012)

Bighurt said:


> I'd probably say that last picture is a Male based on the toe pads, but the others aren't clear enough to view and make a decision.


Yeah sorry between the glass and frogs not cooperating I got a few blurry pics. I feel like if your thoughts the last picture was a male then they all are in my opinion, they all have similar toe pads and back arches (except for the smaller frog)... Anyways here's another picture of just one of the frogs


----------

